

Haeinsa: HBase transaction library that is practically used in service - eincs
https://github.com/vcnc/haeinsa/

======
eincs
I'm the one who developed Haeinsa. If you find it interesting, please leave me
comment.

Features of Haeinsa: \- ACID \- Linearly scalable \- Serializability \- Fault-
tolerant \- Easy migration \- Used in practice

Please

